# Help Me out With your knowledge On Graco Spayers



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

First I've been reading every possible thread in regards to Airless sprayers and Air assisted onces.

Im in the market for a a new sprayer (graco).

I need to decide on one of the fallowing.

*FinishPro 395* ( I Love the control)

*Ultra 395* ( I like Price and portability)

*Ultra Max II 490* ( i like the zero deadband at lower spraying pressures for Fine Finishing)

The main uses are for applying fine finish on Doors, crown, custom built-ins, bookshelves, Kitchen cabinets , Etc..

I dont spray walls much, its likely i wont be using it much on walls.

The Materials I will be spraying are Interior Paints 
Primers(oil , Latex), Oil paint (satin Impervo), BM Advance, acrylics

I wont use it for
Lacquers or stains

.
Which would you Pick if you had to choose one of the three mentioned.?

Will I be waisting my money with the Finishpro 395?, should I just get the Ultra max II with Rac x fine finish tips....decisions, decisions...

I've never owned any of them before, and I ask you guys , since many of you have good experience with these sprayers.

I know their are many threads that deal with airless sprayers in here, I just wanted to ask before I pull the trigger (in the coming weeks).


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Have you considered air driven like the Graco Merkur? Or are you sold on the small ultra max's.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I think I'm sold on one of these 3 , for the fact that I can get them locally. I have looked into the merkur but not much


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Finish pro- it will pay for itself


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I do not have any experience with the FF Pro, I like the 490 out of the three you listed with some FF tips but of course I also spray ceilings. imo once you limit yourself on the spray rig that is when you will find the need for heavier materials. 

I typically think you should get the biggest pump for your needs but it should also be practical decision. No reason to buy a 1095 if a 390 fits your needs. 

If you are going to be using it as dedicated trim sprayer the FF pro might be a good choice. I hear it is slower than a conventional airless.


----------



## Mplspaint01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hands down finish pro. You will have the best of both worlds. It more expensive up front but the pump will pay for itself with a few decent jobs. The aaa option give you a higher quality finish, without having to fine tune your pressure so much. The aaa gives you dramatically increased transfer efficiency, saving you product over time and reducing overspray. The aaa is great when spraying in tight areas or boxes of cabinets due to the lower pressure, you have less bounce back or overspray concerns. Finally I love the two stage trigger on the guns, with a half pull you only get air which makes for a great duster!

As mentioned the new mekur es line might be nice. It is a much more reliable pump but i think it needs dedicated air lines to supply it. A great tool for a shop but might be hard to use onsite. Looks like fast clean up time with the es series is a main selling point.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I do not have any experience with the FF Pro, I like the 490 out of the three you listed with some FF tips but of course I also spray ceilings. imo once you limit yourself on the spray rig that is when you will find the need for heavier materials.
> 
> I typically think you should get the biggest pump for your needs but it should also be practical decision. No reason to buy a 1095 if a 390 fits your needs.
> 
> If you are going to be using it as dedicated trim sprayer the FF pro might be a good choice. I hear it is slower than a conventional airless.


I wish I Could Buy the Graco SUPERMAN IRONMAN 101020 but its way outta my league, and if i did buy it, most likely it would stay shiny and spanking new for most of its life since it doesnt fit my needs. thanx for the input.


----------

